# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger??

## saralie

Laatst was mijn vriend bij mij. Ik heb hem toen afgetrokken, maar hij is niet klaargekomen. Hij is zelf ook nog even met z'n hand in z'n broek geweest. Daarna heeft hij mij gevingerd, zonder eerst zijn handen te wassen. Maar hij is niet bij mij naar binnengegaan. Ik moest deze week ongesteld worden maar dat ben ik nog steeds niet! ik maak me echt ongelooflijk zorgen.. Zou het kunnen dat ik zwanger ben? Ik hoor vaak dat je ook zwanger kan raken van voorvocht op je hand.. Alsjeblieft help me.. ALvast bedankt.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Waarschijnlijk heb je deze Topic nog niet gelezen Saralie
Moet je toch eens doen want daar staan de antwoorden voor je.

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=854

Veel suc6 en als je erop wilt reageren dan graag in dát topic dan blijven we bij de les he.
Groetjes, Peter.

----------


## saralie

Nee sorry inderdaad deze Topic had ik nog niet gelezen.

----------

